# Need some help with .txt formatting



## Scion_Tyven (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm trying to upload a story in .txt format, but no matter how much I play around with it, whenever I upload it, all the quotations and apostrophes are just white triangles with a question mark in them. I know that this has probably been asked before, but I can't find it, so does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks <3


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 30, 2012)

I would assume you're using a word processor like Word, which is inserting unicode replacements for the standard punctuation. You can usuallyif that's the case as the opening and closing quotes will appear slightly different. You can either find an option to turn it off, or replace them manually before uploading.


----------



## kitreshawn (Oct 30, 2012)

Lizard has the right of it.  There are some characters which do not translate over into plain text.  " ' and -- are the most common ones, but there are others as well (such as accent marks and so forth).

If you are saving into plain text from Word or a similar program there is usually an option to replace special characters with ones that .txt format recognizes.  Often this is a simple check box that says something similar to "Allow Character Substitution".  If that doesn't work you will have to replace them manually, however a simple find/replace operation will probably get most of it.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2012)

It's called "Smart Quotes," and it's an option buried in the main settings that you can turn off.


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 31, 2012)

Assuming you're using Word, see "A few notes on formatting" in #1 here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4206449/


----------

